# Transformer



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

this is before









after we cut the aft half of tower off and turned it into a tuna tower


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

fantastic work!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great look'in work, and a fantastic compliment to the lines of the craft!


----------

